# new road bike wanted on a low budget



## nickhuds (28 May 2009)

hi guys im hoping that you can help me. i started riding just a couple of months ago now and have already outgrown my bike.

i have a 21 speed mountain bike with road tyres and find myself in top gear most of the time pedling 10 to the dozen to achieve maybe 30 mph with a lot of effort. 
i ride with a friend maybe 3-4 times a week and its always on the road.
we have entered the london to southend charity ride, and are looking forward to it and hopefully many more events after that. im really enjoying riding and im starting to get fit again for the firt time in years, so im looking to take the next step and need to buy a new bike.

i was told that the way forward is to invest in a drop bar road bike, but i have a fairly low budget. i would idealy like something under £400 but as im new to this i really dont know if i can pick something up that is going to be any good for that money? if there is a bike thats slightly more expensive that you guys can recommend then please do so, and i will have to consider trying to up the budget slighty.

any advice or recommendations will be greatly appreciated.

many thanks in advance, nick


----------



## rjkc600 (28 May 2009)

You should consider the Specialized Allez 27 for £560. I just bought one, and funnily enough im in exactly the same position as you.


----------



## rjkc600 (28 May 2009)

also i reckon you need to be more specific on how many gears you want, as there are quite a few 16 speeds about for that price.


----------



## Kestevan (28 May 2009)

Try ebay/local shops for a second hand steed or failing that

Have a look at Decathalon

I believe they have some decently priced road bikes.


----------



## Sittingduck (28 May 2009)

Welcome Nick

I would probably go to your local bike shop and explain your situation and budget. They might have something in your range - although for a decent brand road bike, you're probably looking at 500 upwards.

Decathlon used to do the pretty decently specced Sport 2 for 300 quid not so long ago. Unfortunately bike prices have rocketed in the past 6 months or so 

What you could get this time last year for 300 is now about 500!
Second hand will get you a nice bike for perhaps 300 quid, leaving cash to spare. Might have to be a little patient and make sure you test some bikes in a local bike shop (LBS) to get an idea of sizing.

Keep us updated and the guys here will be more than happy to offer advice or opinions 

Regards,
SD


----------



## Tel (28 May 2009)

Cycling Plus magazine rated the Carrera Virtuoso their best buy budget bike in a recent test it's only £329


----------



## nickhuds (28 May 2009)

hi guys thanks for your help, its given me some ideas to think about.

ive just come across this http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=37303

can you give me your opinions. it looks good has 27 gears i think? but i cant find out much info on it.

thanks again
nick


----------



## FOAD (28 May 2009)

+1 for the Carrera, highly rated across the net.

Also has the benefit that when you decide you love cycling and want to upgrade to a new bike, you can fit mudguards to it and use it as your winter hack, very few road bikes have that facility unless the are specifically targetted as winter bikes.


----------



## FOAD (28 May 2009)

nickhuds said:


> hi guys thanks for your help, its given me some ideas to think about.
> 
> ive just come across this http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=37303
> 
> ...



I just Googled it an found lots of sites in French with the specs. It would appear to be 28/38/48 at the front and a 12/26 cassette, with a few Sora parts and alu forks and frame.

Looks quite good for the money, but tbh the best people to speak to may be CRC.


----------



## nickhuds (28 May 2009)

cheers foad, i may give them a call tommorow & see if i can get all the info.


----------



## FOAD (28 May 2009)

From what I can tell the aluminium is 7005 and it has 24 gears (the rear cassetted is 8 speed). My best mate is about to join me as a roady and can't afford more than £350 to start off so we were looking at the Carrera, but thanks to you we may take a hard look at this one too.


----------



## Sittingduck (29 May 2009)

Why didn't I read the previous posts before counting the teeth on the pic of the chainset on the Vitus 

Anyway - I counted 48 teeth on the big ring and I though I saw 9 sprockets on the rear, as opposed to 8. The chainset looks more at home on a hybrid (undergeared for a road bike a tad). Frame is doubtless cheap and heavy.

If I was you I'd maybe take a look at the Carerra Virtuoso - or look for something second hand... the Vitus may end up putting you off road bikes in the long run...

Cheers,
SD


----------



## jig-sore (29 May 2009)

i know a lot of people on here may disagree, but i think you can get a perfectly ride-able road bike in your price range.

times are hard at the moment and when i got my bike i was on a very tight budget but my options were buy cheap or don't buy at all.

i went for a Saracen tour 1, but you could get a Saracen tour 2 for your budget. not the best bike but certainly not going to put you off road bikes forever. the seats are naff but the rest of the bike is perfectly fine for a beginner.

i get slightly frustrated by people who say you need to spend more than £500. yes it's nice if you can but you certainly don't NEED to.

you may also need to include pedals, shoes and bottle cages in your budget.
get the best bike you can afford and don't let other riders put it down, and if they do they just better hope they can beat you up the next hill.


----------



## jimboalee (29 May 2009)

Or even...

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=38414


----------



## Ademort (31 May 2009)

What about this one, full sora groupset aluminium frame and forks.Works out at 350quid with postage on top should be well under 400 quid all in.
http://www.fietssportief.nl/nl/producten/racefietsen/racefiets-full-sora-2009/57


----------



## nickhuds (31 May 2009)

ademort that looks rather nice for the money, cant seem to make out what manufacturer ? wouldnt mind trying to find some more info. 

thanks for all the help guys, the search goes on.

although i have applied for finance on a giant defy 2.5  fingers crossed il be accepted and the search can end. 
il keep you all informed, hopefully find out tommorow.


----------



## HJ (1 Jun 2009)

If you are on a tight budget try Bike Recycling UK, this site has a directory of local community groups who taking old bike and refurbish them for re-use...

As they say


> Some bikes are more recyclable than others; for example old-style three-speed roadsters tend to be very durable - a thirty-year-old bike may require only basic servicing before going back on the road whereas modern mass-market models, particularly cheaper mountain bikes, are generally built of lower-quality materials, poorly assembled and designed to last only a few years at most. Unfortunately, most bikes sold today in high-street chains, catalogues, supermarkets etc. fall into this category. The higher-quality modern bikes (usually available from independent stores) are more suitable for recycling. Access to these at relatively low cost can encourage people to cycle where a mass-market or older bike is not appropriate, for example on long commutes where performance is an issue.


----------



## scottyD (2 Jun 2009)

I got a Raleigh Airlite 300 for £359 from LBS. Within your range and from my not to great a knowledge, i'm happy with it so far!


----------



## nickhuds (2 Jun 2009)

hi scotty i looked at the raleigh airlite 300, and i must say it looked like a cracking bike for the money. 
to be honest i dont think i really new what i wanted, theres so much to choose from between £300-£600 i just couldnt decide what i was after and when i ordered a giant defy 2.5 i was contacted the next day to tell me that it was no longer available (all terrain cycles) when i asked what they had in stock i was told only trek so i found out what they had asked if i could go with that and was told they didnt know when they could deliver it as they only had one man and a van? 
I eventially gave up on them and was unsure what to do, well that was until today when i walked into my local halfords and fell in love with the boardman comp, i ordered it and pick it up on friday/saturday i cant wait :-)


----------



## Garz (2 Jun 2009)

Congratulations nickhuds!


----------

